# Art for BeautifulBetta123!!



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

been workin on mah skillz~


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

I love the colors and composition  Great job~


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you very much ^^


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Never even knew you made a thread, I was just hunting for this pic and found it lol. It is amazing and I love it! I love all your work!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Well it'll be shipped via print as a mega thanks for all the extra help you've given me plus fish xD

I'm really glad you like it.


----------

